# Southern Ohio - Camelot Puppy Sant. White GS



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Emailed this last night _ need Rescue, foster or adoptions for this sweet Girl


From: melissa thrasher <[email protected]> 
Hi I am with Camelot Puppy Sanctuary and Karen advised me to contact you. I listed an urgent plea on the Petfinder message board. A huge German Shepherd and a Great Pyrenees were tied to a post at the end of our driveway two days ago. We cannot take extra large dogs here because of all the puppies. Karen said maybe you could list the Shep on the German Shepherd board. You will find their pics and story on the Urgent board. If you can help us - that would be great. The contact is Stephanie- 740-596-8235 

From Petfinder's forum:

We are a small rescue in a rural part of Southern Ohio. Someone tied two very large dogs to a fence post outside our gate. We are primarily a mom/pup rescue and rarely take in giant breeds because of all the pups running around. 

The other is a Shepherd mix. Both are over 100 lbs. Both are very sweet is very gentle and sweet with the pups. They are just way too large and pups are accidently getting knocked around or smooshed !!! 

Please - if there is a rescue or a foster who could help us out we would be eternally grateful. We are simply ill equiped for giant breeds. I have pictures of both and the Shepherd is listed on PetFinder. Please check the Camelot Puppy Sanctuary website on PF. Contact : [email protected]. 
Thank you so much for reading this far ! Melissa

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11924949

Here's the cute Girl





















YELLOWSTONE- URGEN
ShepherdMix

Size: Extra Large
Age: Adult
Sex: Female
ID: 


Notes:
This Very Large Shephert girl was left tied to a tree outside out gate yesterday 9/14/08 along with a disabled Great Pyrenees... We have no room for her here and are URGENTLY seeking a home for her. She appears to be around 2 years old, is housebroken and crate trained and she walks great on a leash..but she crushes out wee ones, not on purpose, just by her size and inability to get out of their way...they are in everybodies way! PLEASE if you can help, even by fostering this dog, contact us.... We are located in McArthur, Ohio 45651 (if you would like to mapquest us) I AM sorry but we do not ship pups..just too stressful on the wee ones.




We truly appreciate your consideration of a Rescue dog...they are the BEST you know.



Adoption fees are generally $150 but we have many exceptions, such as our 11th hour rescues that we take in from pounds and will be placed for a free will donation. We seem to be able to help more dogs this way. An adoption contract is still a must, which insures that the pup can always come back here if it isn't a match and that the pet will be spayed/neutered.




Each pet comes with several training DVD's and a Pedigree puppy pack + a lifetime of Free and Unlimited Kisses and HUGS
If you are unable to adopt a pet at the moment, but would like to sponsor him(because he is soooo cute), a $20 donation will feed and treat this kid for a month.




















CAMELOT Puppy Sanctuary
McArthur, OH
740-596-8235
[email protected]


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

So is your little Girl!



Yes, let's hope she gets out of that corner and into a new home.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bumping her up to the top - this rescue has so many pups - which they only take into their rescue and are really trying hard to safe this dog and another non-GS, please if you can foster her let them know maybe that will work. PM me and I will ask.


----------

